# Do Fish Urinate ?



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

So I'm sitting at the Dr.'s office waiting for the wife and I'm looking at this 100+ gallon fish tank. For some reason this question pops into mind. Do fish urinate ?? I know they do #2 , but do they urinate ????? I know the reproductive thing. But, do they urinate ????


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Does a bear sh*t in the woods?
> 
> Did Al Gore invent the internet?
> 
> ...


I thought Al Gore chit in the woods and a bear invented the internet. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now I can say yes a fish does urinate.
Thanks for the response. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Thanks Fish !!!!  ...Try Jeez...Al :roll: ..next time though... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes they'd have to, think about all the water they drink.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > But, do they urinate ????
> ...


You're married ???? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

If anyone is curious, here's a link to a paper from a scientific journal that sheds some light on urination in rainbow trout: http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/reprint/155/1/567.pdf. The paper says that their studies indicate that trout urinate in "bursts" about 20 to 30 minutes apart.

And here's yet another link to an important and thought-provoking question about fish: http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=72695


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Petersen....I think you and Al must have been sitting in the same doctor's office.. _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > And here's yet another link to an important and thought-provoking question about fish: http://www.physicsforums.com/showthread.php?t=72695
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

